# Shalimar Bridge 5/31-6/1



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Was there anything caught there that was DIFFERENT? Got a report of a catch but no pics.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmmm, awful quiet. So I'll flat out ask if anyone heard/saw a mahi, that's right, being caught there.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

kanaka said:


> Hmmmm, awful quiet. So I'll flat out ask if anyone heard/saw a mahi, that's right, being caught there.


Doubt it, weirdest thing I have heard being caught there was when an old timer used to tell me when they were younger they used to catch "fillet and release" size cobia during the summer, that and the 30lb sailcats that are supposedly pulled up everynight, but I have never seen them... Maybe they are hiding behind the 4-6lb's everyone is catching... Don't believe anyone who fishes that bridge from my experience haha.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Like I said, the person who was there didn't take a picture because "...it wasn't his fish..." so I tossed the BS flag at him. As for the cobia thing, they were there one summer and a good sized one was caught, was in the paper NWF Daily News.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

kanaka said:


> Like I said, the person who was there didn't take a picture because "...it wasn't his fish..." so I tossed the BS flag at him. As for the cobia thing, they were there one summer and a good sized one was caught, was in the paper NWF Daily News.


IT WAS 40 #er caught off Cinco bayou bridge several yrs ago that was in the paper.:thumbup:


----------

